# Ankündigung: Clubmeisterschaften der Beinharten im September !!!



## Werner (24. August 2006)

Hallo Beinharte, Freundinnen und Freunde,

am Sonntag dem 17. September finden wieder die allseits beliebten Clubmeisterschaften der Beinharten statt.

Wir treffen uns um 11.00 Uhr an der Grillhütte Lärchenwiese im Binger Wald (oberhalb der Ausgrabungsstätte Villa Rustica) um in den verschiedenen, nicht immer ganz ernst zu nehmenden Disziplinen, die diesjährigen Clubmeisterinnen und meister der einzelnen Klassen zu ermitteln und zu küren. Dafür benötigt ihr natürlich eure Bikes, zu Fuß sind die Gewinnchancen eher bescheiden ;-) 

Für Grillgut, Brot und Getränke wird in bewährter Weise gesorgt.
Salate, Kaffee, Kuchen, Teller, Besteck und Gläser bringt ihr, wie bisher auch, selbst mit.

Wir haben noch folgende Bitte:
Damit wir die Einkaufsmengen planen können, meldet euch unter [email protected] unbedingt unter Angabe der Personenzahl bis zum 10. September an!

Wenn ihr letztes Jahr einen Wanderpokal gewonnen habt, bringt ihn zur Veranstaltung mit. Wer nicht teilnehmen kann, gibt seinen Pokal bitte bis zum 16. September im Cycle Planet ab.

Sollte eine wetterbedingte Verschiebung erforderlich sein, werdet ihr hier im Forum ebenfalls bis zum 16.09.06 darüber informiert.

Info für Nicht-Mitglieder:
Wenn ihr die Beinharten unverbindlich kennen lernen wollt, bieten sich die Clubmeisterschaften geradezu ideal an und ihr seid herzlich dazu eingeladen. Ihr könnt zwanglos mitfeiern, fachsimpeln und wenn Lust besteht, auch, außer Konkurrenz, auf eigene Gefahr an den Wettkämpfen teilnehmen (Helmpflicht!).
Wenn ihr kommen möchtet, meldet euch bitte ebenfalls bis zum 10.09. unter [email protected] mit dem Betreff Beinhart testen an.

Bis die Tage
Werner


----------



## Werner (25. August 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mr. Hide (25. August 2006)

:


----------



## Ripman (25. August 2006)

?


----------



## Floyd_1969 (25. August 2006)

Warum?


----------



## Ripman (25. August 2006)

@Floyd: Was dann????

@all: Schaut doch mal auf der Homepage. Da habe ich in der linken Navigation unter "Nützliches" als letzten Punkt ein kleines Gimmick untergebracht. So für die Orientierung  

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Floyd_1969 (26. August 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> @Floyd: Was dann????
> 
> @all: Schaut doch mal auf der Homepage. Da habe ich in der linken Navigation unter "Nützliches" als letzten Punkt ein kleines Gimmick untergebracht. So für die Orientierung
> 
> ...



Was ist denn Lärchenwiese ????? 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Brice (29. August 2006)

Mädels.

ich bin ab dem 10.9.2006 für zweieinhalb Wochen im Urlaub und demnach nicht dabei.

Falls euer Kassenwart in irgendeiner Weise tätig werden muss, bitte schnellstmöglich melden.

Brice


----------



## arina (6. September 2006)

Hallo Werner,

ich bin aus Kaiserslautern und hätte Lust, zu Eurer Clubmeisterschaft zu kommen. Ich muss mit der Bahn fahren und würde gern wissen, lange ich von Bingen HBf zum Grillplatz (ist der ausgeschildert?) mit dem Bike brauche. ("Sportbikerin")

Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## X-Präsi (6. September 2006)

Bin zwar nicht Werner, aber dafür häufiger im Netz und war auch "schon mal da" 

Wenn Du den kürzesten Weg nimmst, brauchst Du maximal ne halbe Stunde. Meistens fahren eh mehr Leutz mit dem Rad rauf. Vielleicht kannst Du Dich ja jemandem anschließen.


----------



## Präsi´s Hexe (6. September 2006)

Gibt es auch eine Wertungsklasse für trächtige Muttertiere???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Werner (6. September 2006)

arina schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> ich bin aus Kaiserslautern und hätte Lust, zu Eurer Clubmeisterschaft zu kommen. Ich muss mit der Bahn fahren und würde gern wissen, lange ich von Bingen HBf zum Grillplatz (ist der ausgeschildert?) mit dem Bike brauche. ("Sportbikerin")
> 
> ...



Hallo Adelheid,

schön, dass du die weite Anreise auf dich nehmen willst, um mit den Beinharten die Clubmeisterschaften zu feiern!

Wir haben heute auf dem Biketreff über deine Teilnahme gesprochen und du wirst am 17.09. von ein oder mehreren Beinharten am Bahnhof abgeholt. Damit ihr gegen 11.00 auch wirklich dort seid, solltet ihr spätestens gegen 10.15 Uhr in Bingen losfahren.
Achtung: Es gibt dort zwei Bahnhöfe, nämlich den Haupbahnhof Bingerbrück und den Stadtbahnhof Bingen, die ca 1,5 km auseinander liegen. Deshalb wäre es wichtig, dass du uns sagst, wann du an welchem der beiden Bahnhöfe ankommst (entweder hier als Beitrag oder per PM) damit du abgeholt wirst.
Wenn du noch Fragen hast, bitte schön....

Gruß...
...Werner

@Präsis Hexe:
Eine Wertung für trächtige Muttertiere ist bislang nicht vorgesehen, wäre aber mal zu überdenken... vielleicht bei den Clubmeisterschaften 2007


----------



## arina (7. September 2006)

Hallo Werner,
das ist ja sehr nett von Euch, mich abzuholen. Mein Zug kommt 10.01 in Bingen Hbf an.
Ich steh dann vor dem Bahnhof und werde mich suchend nach Euch umschauen.
Ich frag mal gar nichts mehr, sondern lass mich einfach überraschen.
Gruß
Adelheid
N.B Der Grund für meine Reise zu Euch: einfach mal was anderes sehen als den Pfälzer Wald und seine bikenden Bewohner.


----------



## Werner (7. September 2006)

Ok, 

so machen wir das, um dich wird sich gekümmert  !

Ach so, falls es eine wetterbedingte Absage gibt, findest du sie rechtzeitig ebenfalls hier unter diesen Beiträgen.

Als dann, bis Sonntag in einer Woche....
...Werner


----------



## scotti (10. September 2006)

Hi zusammen,

ja mich gibt´s noch 

Leider kann ich aber nicht zu den Clubmeisterschaften kommen, da ich für ein Seminar schon sonntags anreisen muss

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter


----------



## Werner (10. September 2006)

Hi Leute,

*heute ist Anmeldeschluss für die Clubmeisterschaften !!!.*

Habt ihr euch auch alle schön angemeldet, oder wollt ihr nächsten Sonntag auf gegrillten Holzstöckchen herumkauen und Pfützen-Wasser trinken?  

Als dann, flugs aktiv werden.....
...Werner


----------



## Bettina (13. September 2006)

Hi,
wir werden am Bahnhof (Hbf.) sein und dann können wir gemeinsam den Weg nach oben suchen. Die letzten beiden Mal habe ich mich verfahren, aber dennoch vor dem Grillen das Ziel erreicht!

Bis Sonntag, viele Grüße Bettina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ripman (13. September 2006)

Tach auch,

wenn ich rechtzeitig aus den Federn komme, bin ich auch um 10.00h am Bahnhof in Bingen.

Bis dahin

Jürgen


----------



## pearl (15. September 2006)

Werner schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Beinharte, Freundinnen und Freunde,
> 
> am Sonntag dem 17. September finden wieder die allseits beliebten âClubmeisterschaften der Beinhartenâ statt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ripman (16. September 2006)

Hi Maja,

guggschd Du hier 

Du findest einen Lageplan, mit dem Du eigentlich zur Lärchenwiese finden solltest.

Viel Glück 

Jürgen


----------



## stan getz (16. September 2006)

halli hallo, 
wir treffen uns am hbf (bahnhof bingerbrück). mal sehen, wer noch alles kommt!
stan


----------



## Ripman (16. September 2006)

Aha, gut zu wissen. Ich wäre an den Binger HbF gekommen. Bingerbrück ist also richtig. 
Danke für den Hinweis.

Jürgen


----------



## X-Präsi (16. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Aha, gut zu wissen. Ich wäre an den Binger HbF gekommen. Bingerbrück ist also richtig.
> Danke für den Hinweis.
> 
> Jürgen



Der Binger Hbf ist der in Bingerbrück...


----------



## pearl (16. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Maja,
> 
> guggschd Du hier
> 
> ...





Danke für den Plan... 
Mal sehen ob ich mich auch zu Fuss orientieren kann........ 
Sonst werd ich den Rauchzeichen folgen...... 

 Maja


----------



## Mr Cannondale (16. September 2006)

Für alle, die aus Mainz etc, mit dem Rad nach Bingen kommen wollen:
Wir Treffen uns in Heidenfahrt direkt am Rhein um 9.00 Uhr.
Bis morgen, hoffendlich ohne Regen


----------



## Ripman (18. September 2006)

War ne superschöne Sache. Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für den schönen Tag.

Werner, Uwe und ich waren schön nass, als wir wieder in Mainz waren.

CU

Jürgen


----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> War ne superschöne Sache. Vielen Dank an alle Beteiligten für den schönen Tag.
> 
> Werner, Uwe und ich waren schön nass, als wir wieder in Mainz waren.
> 
> ...


Untrainierte schwitzen halt leider sehr viel 


War wirklich wieder eine rundum gelungene Veranstaltung. Wildschweinwürste sind auch grillfreundlicher als Burger.

Gruß
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steinhummer (19. September 2006)

Vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag! Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Max hat den Pokal und die Urkunde bereits auf den entsprechenden Ehrenplatz in seinem Zimmer gestellt.

Zwei Fragen noch:
1) Hat jemand einen blauen Fleece-Pullover gefunden? Der ist mir.
2) Wo waren diese leckeren Würstchen her? Kommt man da wieder dran?

Also danke nochmal allen, die mit ihrem Einsatz diesen Sonntag möglich gemacht haben.

St. & Familie


----------



## Fubbes (19. September 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für den schönen Sonntag! Hat mal wieder richtig Spaß gemacht. Max hat den Pokal und die Urkunde bereits auf den entsprechenden Ehrenplatz in seinem Zimmer gestellt.
> 
> Zwei Fragen noch:
> 1) Hat jemand einen blauen Fleece-Pullover gefunden? Der ist mir.
> ...


Zu 1) Der war übrig und gehörte scheinbar keinem. Ich weiß aber nicht, wer ihn mitgenommen hat.
Zu 2) Wildschweinwürste aus Warmsroth. Scheffe weiß es genauer. Es müssten auch noch zwei Packungen übrig sein.

Gruß
   Daniel

PS: Ach, und danke, dass ich mit aufs Familienfoto durfte


----------



## X-Präsi (19. September 2006)

Hi Ihr Leutz!

Leider wurde es wegen Erkrankung des "trächtigen Muttertiers" nix mit unserer Teilnahme. Präsi's Hexe gehts aber wieder den Umständen entsprechend besser, liegt aber noch im Khs. 

Aber nächstes Jahr zeische mer Euch widder wo de Frosch de Logge hat 

PS: sind noch von den Bratwürsten übrig? 
PSPS: WEr sind denn die Champignons 2006?


----------



## arina (19. September 2006)

Hallo, Ihr Beinharten,
nochmals öffentlich ganz herzlichen Dank für diesen schönen Tag bei Euch.
Ein Antrag auf Mitgliedschaft ist auch schon gestellt. 
Viele Grüße
Adelheid


----------



## Werner (19. September 2006)

Steinhummer schrieb:


> Zwei Fragen noch:
> 1) Hat jemand einen blauen Fleece-Pullover gefunden? Der ist mir.
> 2) Wo waren diese leckeren Würstchen her? Kommt man da wieder dran?
> 
> St. & Familie




Hallo Pit,

zu 1: Der Pullover ist bei uns, werde ihn am Donnerstag mitbringen.

zu 2: Die leckeren Würstchen kamen direkt aus dem Wald, besorgt bzw. verkauft hat sie unser Lieblings-Förster.

Und aus der Rubrik: "Gesucht wird..."

Wer hat ein Küchenhandtuch gefunden oder ist im Besitz einer fremdem Gabel? Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt der 1. Vorsitzende entgegen.

Bis Do.

Werner

p.s. Hallo Adelheid,

schön dass es dir bei uns so gut gefallen hat, dass du jetzt auch "Beinhart" werden willst. Willkommen im Club!!!!

Gruß


----------



## Floyd_1969 (19. September 2006)

Danke an alle Helfer .

Hat echt Spaß gemacht .Aber wo kamen die Außerirdischen mit den Kinderrädern auf einmal her. 

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2006)

Werner schrieb:


> Hallo Pit,
> 
> zu 1: Der Pullover ist bei uns, werde ihn am Donnerstag mitbringen.


Spitze 1!



Werner schrieb:


> Wer... ist im Besitz einer fremdem Gabel? Sachdienliche Hinweise nimmt der 1. Vorsitzende entgegen.


Starr- oder Federgabel?  

St.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2006)

Ich weiss, dass das bei solchen Veranstlatungen eher uninteressant ist, aber wer hat denn eigentlich in welcher Kategorie gewonnen? 
Vor wem muss der Helm gezogen, wem die Füsse geküsst werden? Wen muss ich bis zur nächsten Meisterschaft siezen?


----------



## Ripman (20. September 2006)

Präsi schrieb:


> Vor wem muss der Helm gezogen, wem die Füsse geküsst werden? Wen muss ich bis zur nächsten Meisterschaft siezen?



Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich mich mehr ins Zeug gelegt  So kannst Du weiter Du zu mir sagen. Nur bei Steinhummer wäre ich vorsichtig, den plagt seit kurzem der Standesdünkel 

CU

Jürgen

P.S. Wegen Sonntag: Das sind mir eindeutig zu viele Leute für die schönen Trails. Da ärgert man sich über zerbremste Wege und dann geht es mit 40 Leuten hintereinander über den Barney-Geröllheimer-Weg. Irgendwo kollidiert das mit meiner Überzeugung. Da bleibe ich lieber zu Hause, Sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich mich mehr ins Zeug gelegt  So kannst Du weiter Du zu mir sagen. Nur bei Steinhummer wäre ich vorsichtig, den plagt seit kurzem der Standesdünkel
> 
> CU
> 
> ...



Also tippe ich mal drauf, dass der Herr Steinhummer gezeigt hat, wo der Frosch die Locken hat. Ne umfassende Antwort gibts irgendwann mal? Lasst Euch doch nicht so die Würmer aus der Nase ziehen. Wenn Ihr es schon mir nicht verraten wollt, vielleicht gibts ja noch mehr Leutz, die nicht teilnehmen  konnten, aber trotzdem an den Ergebnissen interessiert sind?

*Wegen Sonntag:*
Mit 40 hintereinander über den Barney gibts bei mir net. Da kennst Du mich aber schlecht...  
Wir werden - wie schon im Thread geschrieben - in 2 Gruppen a 15 die Strecke so verschieden abfahren, dass genau das nicht eintreten wird. Handele doch nicht gegen meine eigenen Prinzipien. 

Und wer ne Schredderbremse hinlegt, kriegt die Luft abgelassen. Da kenn ich nix 
Wenn Dich das nicht überzeugt, trotzdem nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Nur bei Steinhummer wäre ich vorsichtig, den plagt seit kurzem der Standesdünkel


Deine Befürchtung ist unbegründet, lieber Jürgen! Vielmehr vermute ich Schiebung bei der Pokalvergabe, werde diese Vermutung als Begünstigter indes nicht laut äußern.

@Präsi: Am Ende bekam ich den begehrten Senioren   -Pokal, obwohl ich in zwei von vier Wettbewerben geloost habe: Letzter beim Uphill, Vorletzter   beim Highlander.

St.

[email protected]ürgen: Samstagnachmittag Bock auf ne kleine Street Session in Mz.?


----------



## Ripman (20. September 2006)

> [email protected]ürgen: Samstagnachmittag Bock auf ne kleine Street Session in Mz.?


Klasse Idee Herr Clubweltmeister Senior 

Da komme ich mit. Mal sehen, ob ich Uschi auch motivieren kann. Ansonsten, wie immer 15:00 Uhr am Winterhafen??? Oder vielleicht doch lieber den F-Trail im Pfälzer Wald?

CU und Grüße an die Clubweltmeister Damen und Junior

Jürgen


----------



## Steinhummer (20. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Klasse Idee Herr Clubweltmeister Senior
> 
> Da komme ich mit. Mal sehen, ob ich Uschi auch motivieren kann. Ansonsten, wie immer 15:00 Uhr am Winterhafen???
> 
> ...


Passt! Heide & Max kommen natürlich auch mit, falls Uschi das hilft.

St.


----------



## arina (21. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Klasse Idee Herr Clubweltmeister Senior
> 
> Oder vielleicht doch lieber den F-Trail im Pfälzer Wald?
> 
> Jürgen



Hallo Jürgen, 
falls Ihr mal den F-Trail ins Auge faßt, meldet Euch, ich würde gern mitfahren.
Gruß
Adelheid


----------



## Ripman (21. September 2006)

arina schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> falls Ihr mal den F-Trail ins Auge faßt, meldet Euch, ich würde gern mitfahren.
> Gruß
> Adelheid



Hi Adelheid,

dass machen wir doch gerne  Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen dazu bzgl. einer Befahrung samstags vormittags?

Wir waren da erst einmal am Samstag und da war dort tote Hose. Kann man das generell so annehmen, oder war das Zufall?

CU

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pearl (21. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich war am Sonntag leider in Zeitnot und konnte deshalb nicht allzu 
lange bleiben  

Mir hat es so gut bei euch gefallen, dass ich mich auf dem nächsten 
Stammtisch auf jedenfall blicken lassen werde und .......der Mitgliedsantrag
liegt schon auf dem Tisch  

Liebe Grüße
Renate Maja


----------



## Ripman (21. September 2006)

pearl schrieb:


> Mir hat es so gut bei euch gefallen, dass ich mich auf dem nächsten
> Stammtisch auf jedenfall blicken lassen werde und .......der Mitgliedsantrag
> liegt schon auf dem Tisch



Hallo Renate,

herzlich willkommen im Club. Aber ... nur zum Stammtisch reicht nicht, mitfahren ist angesagt 

Mit unserem Neumitglied Adelheid verbinde ich ein Gesicht, mit ihr konnte ich mich nett unterhalten. Sorry, Du bist mir in der Menge gar nicht aufgefallen, hattest Du vielleicht als Tarnung ein Clubtrikot übergestreift? 

CU

Jürgen


----------



## arina (21. September 2006)

Ripman schrieb:


> Hi Adelheid,
> 
> dass machen wir doch gerne  Wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen dazu bzgl. einer Befahrung samstags vormittags?
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen,
ich denke, die Kampf-Wanderer packt der Trieb eher am Sonntag. Samstagsvormittag ist allgemein wenig los Pfälzerwald. 
Gruß
Adelheid


----------

